# Identify thread



## MCB (30 Dec 2016)

Can anybody help me identify a thread, please?

It's 30mm / 1.2 inches diameter and 18 tpi

The length is quite small so it was difficult to use a thread gauge; it might be 19 tpi

I've searched for a thread chart - but NOT been able to find one that covers anything like this

Any suggestions please?

My very best wishes for a Happy, Healthy, Peaceful, Successful, Prosperous and Stress-free New Year. 

MC


----------



## Blockplane (3 Jan 2017)

How about a clue - what is it on? eg, old or recent, UK/ US/ EU made?

Looking at the list of "specials" in Tracy Tools' pricelist, Metric 30mm is available in 1.5, 2 or 3.5 mm pitch.

1 1/8" and 1 3/16" Whitform in 12,14,16,20,24 &26tpi. 1 1/4" in 12,16,20,24 &26 tpi.

Do you know anyone with a screwcutting lathe who could cut you a trial or two in a bit of scrap?


----------



## MCB (3 Jan 2017)

Blockplane":23pjimus said:


> How about a clue - what is it on? eg, old or recent, UK/ US/ EU made?
> 
> Looking at the list of "specials" in Tracy Tools' pricelist, Metric 30mm is available in 1.5, 2 or 3.5 mm pitch.
> 
> ...



It's the body of a tap - the hot water tap for my bath.

It would have been fitted around 1960.

There's a bad leak and water hammer and I need to shut it off. The in-line valve turns off the hot water supply to my kitchen

Local plumbers merchant says it's not BSP!

Naturally, this happened during the Christmas/New Year period when everybody stops work!!

My thanks and very best wishes for a Happy, Healthy, Peaceful, Successful, Prosperous and Stress-free New Year. 



MC


----------

